# Giving birth in Argentina



## Explorador

Hello,

I have been told that Argentina provide a citizenship for any newborn that was born on an Argentinian soil, is it a complicated process? and how long does it take to finish all the paper work and issue an Argentinian passport?


----------



## amitom

I like to make a citizen of Argentina. I want to the citizen of Argentina. so If this opportunity for this act I am happy to read this news, but is an issue I am born in the USA. If you have any like this news please share it for born in the USA child. I wait for your post for this topic. I really love to Argentina. This place is wonderful for living of life.


----------

